# Giro Montaro Camera/Light Mount



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

My Giro Montaro came with an attachment for a camera/light. The attachment and mount is not snug and can be moved fairly easily. Is there a specific mount you guys are using with this helmet? Below link is the mount I am using. Also dor you Montaro owners, what light kit are you using with this helmet?

Mount

using. Amazon.com: Arkon GoPro HERO Mount Connection to 1/4 inch 20 Camera Mount Adapter: GPS & Navigation


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

I was wondering about a fin mount for a light on this helmet. I use NR Lumina and Cygolite Expilion lights.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

The base should be specific for your light or camera you are using.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

Actually, I have 2 Expilions. One works, the other is a different design. I just found the double fin.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

sammieandkrisbey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Giro Montaro came with an attachment for a camera/light. The attachment and mount is not snug and can be moved fairly easily. Is there a specific mount you guys are using with this helmet? Below link is the mount I am using. Also dor you Montaro owners, what light kit are you using with this helmet?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that you mean that the light/camera mount isn't a snug fit in the insert that clips into the helmet?

That is correct, it isn't. I took the helmet back to my local retailer to show them, who in turn complained to the local distributor (my local store agreed that the mount sucked). I complained directly to Giro.

Result? Nothing.. No replies. The local shop tested the mount in all the Montaros they had, and they were all loose. It was that loose, that with a camera mounted, any slight movement of my head had the camera tumbling onto the ground.

In the end, I drilled two holes in the mount, and zip tied it together. I also glued it as well.

I would have expected better from Giro, but they don't seem to care.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

Giro has actually been great to me. I had a pair of Chamber shoes where the soles pretty much disintegrated and they gave me the option of replacement shoes or my money back. I decided on my money back because I bought a pair of Five Tens which are way better than the Giro's IMO. 

As far as the helmet goes, I decided to just not use the helmet mount because I know it will fall off when the terrain gets rough. I ended up buying a chest mount to use with my ActionCam, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

sammieandkrisbey said:


> Giro has actually been great to me. I had a pair of Chamber shoes where the soles pretty much disintegrated and they gave me the option of replacement shoes or my money back. I decided on my money back because I bought a pair of Five Tens which are way better than the Giro's IMO.
> 
> As far as the helmet goes, I decided to just not use the helmet mount because I know it will fall off when the terrain gets rough. I ended up buying a chest mount to use with my ActionCam, so we'll see how that goes.


Maybe their Shoe Department is more customer focussed . I've used Giro helmets since the early nineties, and have been happy with every Giro helmet I've used. The Montaro helmet (as a helmet) is great. It is just the mount that blows


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

A bit of EPS foam had expanded into the recess for the mount clips. I removed the excess foam with a pick. Other than that, no issues. The mount is wobble free.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone have updates on this? The mount was a big part of my decision to get the giro. The two pieces of the giro mount do not fit together well at all. The circular piece that the camera mounts to doesn't fit into the base snugly. There are a few degrees of play left to right.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

GreatLakesWaterman said:


> A bit of EPS foam had expanded into the recess for the mount clips. I removed the excess foam with a pick. Other than that, no issues. The mount is wobble free.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Maybe that's what's up with mine. I just got it, and the mount won't snap in at all. The front catches but the rear won't clip in. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Digging out the foam helped, it snapped in and feels snug, but that didn't help with my light, so I think I'm going to try this set up once I'm healed up enough to give it a try.


----------

